# *new* Fenix HP40F fishing headlamp: pictures, beamshots, thoughts



## kj75 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi guys,

Some pictures of the new Fenix HP40F:

_*Especially designed for fishing
*_
















_*Has a 3000 mW blue led (left) and a white one*_





_*Compared with the HP25*_





_*Same bodies*_





_*But different leds*_





_*And different power sources: HP25 runs on AA-batteries, HP40F on 18650 or CR123A
*_




_*
White led (right) has an orange-peel reflector
*_





_*White and blue led can only be used separate
*_





_*With charger and recommended batts *_





_*Same accupack as the HP30 with battery-level indicator*_





_*Can be mounted on a tripod!*_










_*Withstands heavy rain (IPX-6)*_





_*an impression at my home port *_





_*You can lit up your float (for example) without disturbing fish...*_





_*white light has a slightly greenish tint*_





Some thoughts:

- Blue light has more throw as expected, but also enough flood
- I like the floody white light
- Has a better UI than the HP25
- Tripod mounting can be handy, for example in cold conditions

Will have a look next weeks or fish prefer blue light above white 
Keep you posted...


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: *new* Fenix HP40F fishing headlamp: a few first pictures..*

Here is the link to full specs and manual.

http://fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=139&tid=13&cid=2#.U_6rUfmSwRl


----------



## kj75 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: *new* Fenix HP40F fishing headlamp: a few first pictures..*

Added more pics..


----------



## kj2 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: *new* Fenix HP40F fishing headlamp: a few first pictures..*



kj75 said:


> Added more pics..


Thank you sir for the photos  but... where did you get that Fenix reflective slap-stick?


----------



## kj75 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: *new* Fenix HP40F fishing headlamp: a few first pictures..*

Came together with my sample...


----------



## kj2 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: *new* Fenix HP40F fishing headlamp: a few first pictures..*



kj75 said:


> Came together with my sample...



Lucky man


----------



## Taz80 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: *new* Fenix HP40F fishing headlamp: a few first pictures..*

Very nice pictures, thank you. That tripod mount is really neat, it might be worth getting the light just for that.


----------



## Kaban (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: *new* Fenix HP40F fishing headlamp: a few first pictures..*

Great light!

Anyone know what kind of tripod is used in the pictures? I know any tripod will work but looking for something compact if it's going in my backpack for night fishing.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: *new* Fenix HP40F fishing headlamp: a few first pictures..*

That is a *Gorilla Pod* tripod !

They make several models.

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## LAMPARITA (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: *new* Fenix HP40F fishing headlamp: a few first pictures..*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Octop...21493532892?pt=US_Tripods&hash=item4ada8200dc


----------



## feifei (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: *new* Fenix HP40F fishing headlamp: a few first pictures..*

nice photo,this fishing light looks quite like fenix HP25 headlamp,any pictures about fishing?


----------



## kj75 (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: *new* Fenix HP40F fishing headlamp: a few first pictures..*



feifei said:


> nice photo,this fishing light looks quite like fenix HP25 headlamp,any pictures about fishing?



I've used it while predator fishing, white light is good for that. Blue isn't needed for that..
But IMO it's designed to lit up your float. (as said by Fenix) I'll try this ASAP....


----------



## Stefano (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: *new* Fenix HP40F fishing headlamp: a few first pictures..*

Nice photo ! :thumbsup:


----------

